# DRI has Ka'anpali Beach Resort on Groupon



## UWSurfer (Sep 28, 2012)

This just appeared in my e-mail here in LA.

http://local.amazon.com/westside-so...=em_dd_902_101_na_s1_&ref_=pe_254660_26056380


----------



## RuralEngineer (Sep 29, 2012)

*Too many sites*

amazon local


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 29, 2012)

A new excuse to give the timeshare salesmen when they're pushing you to buy. Just wait for the next Groupon deal. Polo Towers had a Groupon deal maybe a year or so ago.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 2, 2012)

I see Sedona (Bell Rock) and Scottsdale (Villa Mirage) from time to time. Hey, if it's units they own good for them-if it's units that should be available to owners then, shame on them!  They don't mind if WE rent out our units, right?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 2, 2012)

nightnurse613 said:


> They don't mind if WE rent out our units, right?



That depends.  If you are in The Club, you're not supposed to rent. If you're not in the Club, you can generally rent to your heart's content.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 2, 2012)

DRI had their Daytona on either Amazon deals or Groupon (I don't remember) last month. It was uber cheap. If it was a little closer I would have been there at that price.


----------



## Ken Maurer (Oct 23, 2012)

Do as I say, not as I do.  :annoyed:

We are club gold members and own a deeded week at Ka'anapali.  We had a reservation for a week this winter and were interested in either in grabbing a second unit there or upgrading to a 2-bedroom in order to take friends along with us.  Trying through DRI (both phone and on-line) produced no results, but they were able to purchase a week directly from KBC themselves.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 23, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That depends.  If you are in The Club, you're not supposed to rent. If you're not in the Club, you can generally rent to your heart's content.



So long as you're not renting for profit or, more precisely, as you're own personal cottage industry.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 23, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> So long as you're not renting for profit or, more precisely, as you're own personal cottage industry.


If you're not in the Club, the only limitation on renting is what might be in the documents for your resort.  At Poipu, for example, I'm pretty sure that deeded owners can rent all they want.

The TUGger who was running a rental business and go shut down was renting Club inventory.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 24, 2012)

There were a few who had learned how to buy resale, convert into THE Club (or Sunoptions I think is was called at the time) and set up their own rental business. Some had hundreds of thousands of points. It was easy to do. You could reserve the best available weeks, then advertise and rent for profit. This removed inventory from members who might want to have that inventory but had to wait on vacation schedules to be approved. These types of businesses can easily take the best of the best weeks as soon as they're available. 

Owning those weeks outright is another matter. If you own the fixed week, you're not removing the opportunity from others who paid to take vacations.


----------

